# HTML-Formulare (Feldinhalt) mit JSP abfragen/verarbeiten



## Zerbrösel (21. Mai 2007)

Hallo,

ich möchte gerne die Feldinhalte eines HTML-Formulares mit JSP abfragen um diese dann bspw. mit einer If-Anweisung weiter verarbeiten.

Kann mir bitte jemand den JSP-Synthax dafür erkären. Ich habe schon etliche Varianten ausprobiert...bekomme es aber nicht hin. 

Beispiel:


```
<html>
<body>

<form 	action="http://localhost/test.jsp"
	    method="post"
	    name="dbselect">

<table cellspacing="0" cellpadding="2" border="1">
<tr>
<td>
<input type="radio" name="datenbank" value="testsystem"> Testsystem 


<input type="radio" name="datenbank" value="entwicklungssystem"> Entwicklungssystem


<input type="radio" name="datenbank" value="produktivsystem"> Produktivsystem
</td>
</tr>

<tr>
<td align=center>
       <input
	type="submit"
	value="verbinden">
</td>
</tr>

</table>
</form>
</body>
</html>

<%  
 if "datenbank" == "testsystem"
 { 
MACHE DIES;
 }  
 else
 {
MACHE WAS ANDERES;
 }
%>
```

Bitte nicht gleich niedermachen....ich habe auch über die Suche nichts für mich brauchbares gefunden (wahrscheinlich zu banal). Ich bin noch Anfänger...

grüsse


----------



## EOB (21. Mai 2007)

was geht denn daran nicht, in welcher umgebung hast du das laufen? du musst ausserdem die request params anders auslesen...bei radiobuttons ists ein array glaub ich .... 

grüße


----------



## Zerbrösel (21. Mai 2007)

Umgebung ist Tomcat 5.5

Ich habe mir die Anweisung mal testweise so gestrickt...


```
<%  
 if ("datenbank" == "testsystem") 
 { 
out.println( "Testsystem ausgewählt" );
 }  
 else
 {
out.println( "was anderes" );
 }
%>
```

...um zu überprüfen ob was passiert wenn ich einen der Buttons aktiviere und das Formular abschicke. Beim ersten laden wird "was anderes" angezeigt (ok, nicht besonders hübsch). Wenn ich aber Testsystem markiere und abschicke, bleibt es bei "was anderes". Daran dürfte für mein Verständnis der Syntax im If-Teil verantwortlich sein. Ich bin nicht sicher und wollte mal hier nachfragen ob mir da einer eine Hilfestellung geben kann.

Muss ich evtl. vor der Anweisung die Feldinhalte in Variablen laden und kann erst dann damit in der Anweisung arbeiten?

grüsse


----------



## EOB (21. Mai 2007)

du musst mit request.getParameter("datenbank") arbeiten.....


----------



## Jockel (21. Mai 2007)

Und außerdem vergleicht man Strings mit der equals()-Methode.


----------



## EOB (21. Mai 2007)

schau dir doch mal ein tutorial im netz an oder so...da sind einfache beispiele drinne...

grüße


----------



## Zerbrösel (22. Mai 2007)

Hallo ihr beiden,

vielen Dank...ihr habt mir weitergeholfen. Ich habs hinbekommen!

grüsse


----------



## EOB (22. Mai 2007)

:toll:  :applaus:


----------

